

How Pandora ships 20 features in 90 days with 40 engineers  - hansy
http://www.fastcompany.com/3026201/lessons-learned/how-pandoras-40-engineers-nabbed-70-million-monthly-users

======
mkesper
Was already posted as "What would be stupid not to do in the next 90 days?"
iirc.

